

Masterminds That Have Redefined Startup Life - spivey
http://mashable.com/2010/04/22/startup-masterminds/

======
edge17
The agenda of press writers is to get readers. Ask any editor that wants to
keep their job (just look at Gizmodo and this iPhone 4G circus). It's in their
interest to write about the pop culture icons of our industry so they get
readers. It's economics.

Of course this isn't meant to belittle anyone's work. Having your work read by
the masses (or your code in the hands of millions) is an exciting thing and an
achievement.

------
3pt14159
Really, #1 (pg), #3 (Gary V.), and AVC (Fred Wilson) were the only real
"titans" that influenced my decision to go off and build a startup, and they
might make up only 20% of the first order influence. The rest of the people
were close friends and random HN posters. The power of a community is not in
the leader its in the masses.

